# Wood Hoarding Anonymous?



## Jolie0708

My husband (I believe) thinks I need to go to some sort of meeting for buying all this wood.
Naw, actually he said that jokingly & laughed as he helped me carry it to my wood working shed. I told him I could be one of those wives that buys those thousand dollar purses or jewelry. I told him that he's lucky. He agreed wholeheartedly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

We'll see you there!!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Jolie0708 said:


> My husband (I believe) thinks I need to go to some sort of meeting for buying all this wood.
> Naw, actually he said that jokingly & laughed as he helped me carry it to my wood working shed. I told him I could be one of those wives that buys those thousand dollar purses or jewelry. I told him that he's lucky. He agreed wholeheartedly!


So is it that you believe he is your husband?
Or...
Your husband believes you have a problem.

Because if my wife thought I had to much wood I believe I would need a new wife...

What kind of wood did you get?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Jolie0708 is on the same track of @Barb

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @jolie0708is on the same track of @Barb


I guess we need to step up the hording game... if theres two of them there wont be any wood left.



We will all have to use plywood, pine and oak like @Tclem

Or worse, tiny texan cutting board cutoffs. @Tony

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Jolie0708

Don Ratcliff said:


> So is it that you believe he is your husband?
> Or...
> Your husband believes you have a problem.
> 
> Because if my wife thought I had to much wood I believe I would need a new wife...
> 
> What kind of wood did you get?


He jokingly said I have a problem
And he knows better than to be serious.  He just offered to help me find a shelf to store them on.  
I got some of the beech that was recently posted up, some cherry, spalted maple, box of pen blanks.... and a few others. I'll get a pic when I can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I don’t know, @Mike Hill gives them a pretty good run for king (queen) hoarder.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Nobody here hoards wood. Just because I have blanks from 10 years ago doesn’t mean anything. I lost them and just now found them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jolie0708

On a serious note yall, hubs and I just drove to the back of our place to check on a tree we need to get cut up and taken care of, upon looking at it I found some interesting stuff on said tree. I don't know what burl looks like with bark, but I took pics, and don't know where to post pics to ask for advice...etc...I had my hubs cut into one of them with his dull chainsaw then took that piece into the shop to cut with dull miter so I could see what's in there....I dunno but I love the way it looks! I'm shocked! Please advise


----------



## CWS

Jolie0708 said:


> He jokingly said I have a problem
> And he knows better than to be serious.  He just offered to help me find a shelf to store them on.
> I got some of the beech that was recently posted up, some cherry, spalted maple, box of pen blanks.... and a few others. I'll get a pic when I can.


I hope it was more than one shelf or you have a long way to go to catch up with these guys. Good luck!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jolie0708

CWS said:


> I hope it was more than one shelf or you have a long way to go to catch up with these guys. Good luck!


 oh I imagine I have a long way to go! 
2' wide shelf x4' tall with 3 in middle.... alot of moving around currently. Like out of our home and into a camper, b/c we are tearing house down to rebuild because of one of his parents is literally falling in around us & I'm over it...So my wood working place isn't in its normal spot


----------



## woodtickgreg

Jolie0708 said:


> but I took pics, and don't know where to post pics to ask for advice...etc...Please advise



You can attach pics right to this thread if you like. Just click on attach files.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jolie0708

woodtickgreg said:


> You can attach pics right to this thread if you like. Just click on attach files.


Ok cool ty! Will do!


----------



## CWS

Jolie0708 said:


> oh I imagine I have a long way to go!
> 2' wide shelf x4' tall with 3 in middle.... alot of moving around currently. Like out of our home and into a camper, b/c we are tearing house down to rebuild because of one of his parents is literally falling in around us & I'm over it...So my wood working place isn't in its normal spot


I know what it is like. We had a really old house and we had to tear it down to build a new one. When you get room to store more wood I can donate some wood to help build up your supply. I have been blessed with wood from the woods of S.E. Ohio. I just like helping Texans. Just great people!

Reactions: +Karma 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

CWS said:


> I just like helping Texans. Just great people!


Well some of them are!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Jolie0708 said:


> oh I imagine I have a long way to go!
> 2' wide shelf x4' tall with 3 in middle.... alot of moving around currently. Like out of our home and into a camper, b/c we are tearing house down to rebuild because of one of his parents is literally falling in around us & I'm over it...So my wood working place isn't in its normal spot


Just a 2' shelf - tell hubby, you are just a piker! Everybody has to have a goal in life - here is what I aspire to! Now, that's a hoard!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jolie0708

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well some of them are!


I'm a good one... hubs is too. He'd give the shirt off his back to anyone. Strangers included. He's TOO nice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jolie0708

Mike Hill said:


> Just a 2' shelf - tell hubby, you are just a piker! Everybody has to have a goal in life - here is what I aspire to! Now, that's a hoard!
> 
> View attachment 205801


If you woulda only heard the words that popped outta my mouth!  That's something I could only dream of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jolie0708

It is from what we call a Bur Oak here, not really sure it's "real" name but those places on the tree are all over it, maybe it's just fungus


----------



## Jolie0708

The coloring isn't showing up real good in that pic. Pic looks more yellow, but it's more of a lighter color


----------



## Wildthings

Jolie0708 said:


> View attachment 205802View attachment 205803View attachment 205804View attachment 205805View attachment 205806


Awesome looking


CWS said:


> I know what it is like. We had a really old house and we had to tear it down to build a new one. When you get room to store more wood I can donate some wood to help build up your supply. I have been blessed with wood from the woods of S.E. Ohio.* I just like helping Texans.* Just great people!


I'm a Texan.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Yep. Now ya'll gonna be spotting burls going down the road... dont ask why I think that could happen... 
That is a form of burl. That can be turned wet into rough bowls or bowl blanks and used to encourage/enable other fellow wood hoarders. The trimmings will likely intrigue other knife, spindle, pen makers, or blank casters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jolie0708 said:


> My husband (I believe) thinks I need to go to some sort of meeting for buying all this wood.
> Naw, actually he said that jokingly & laughed as he helped me carry it to my wood working shed. I told him I could be one of those wives that buys those thousand dollar purses or jewelry. I told him that he's lucky. He agreed wholeheartedly!


Texans and wood sheds always make the hair on my neck stand up a bit. Must be those movies I saw the older kids watching when I was a pip-squeak.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jolie0708 said:


> View attachment 205802View attachment 205803View attachment 205804View attachment 205805View attachment 205806


Something does not click, is that the 'Burr oak'? I could not see any rays when I enlarger the picture, or is this from an ash or hickory or something else? I'm looking for some 'Burr oak', _Quercus macrocarpa_, burl to make a few reference samples from.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Gdurfey said:


> I don’t know, @Mike Hill gives them a pretty good run for king





Wildthings said:


> Awesome looking
> 
> I'm a Texan.


You are mini me so I guess that makes me a texan too. Not one of those Hawaiian Greek Texan but a real one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN

@Jolie0708 , got any decent pics of any leaves from this tree?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Whatever that burl is, it's as pretty as olive wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Barb said:


> Whatever that burl is, it's as pretty as olive wood.


Again with the olive wood Barb...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Barb

Don Ratcliff said:


> Again with the olive wood Barb...
> 
> View attachment 205819


I only says what I sees! Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Mr. Peet said:


> Something does not click, is that the 'Burr oak'? I could not see any rays when I enlarger the picture, or is this from an ash or hickory or something else? I'm looking for some 'Burr oak', _Quercus macrocarpa_, burl to make a few reference samples from.


I'll take a better picture of the tree in the am, sorry I got busy moving things last night and didn't see my phone. I hope there are still leaves on it, it fell last year. Or yr before, just now getting to it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Mr. Peet said:


> Texans and wood sheds always make the hair on my neck stand up a bit. Must be those movies I saw the older kids watching when I was a pip-squeak.


Funny thing....Its actually in one of my bedrooms that we never use, because it got so cold and I couldn't do anything so I moved inside ha ha.... but totally understand whatcha mean...


----------



## Jolie0708

Karl_TN said:


> @Jolie0708 , got any decent pics of any leaves from this tree?


I will get some in the am, I hope there are some still on it, i think it fell last year or year before. Ugh!


----------



## Jolie0708

Barb said:


> Whatever that burl is, it's as pretty as olive wood.


I thought it was pretty too! Was like Christmas when I cut it open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aag562

Jolie0708 said:


> My husband (I believe) thinks I need to go to some sort of meeting for buying all this wood.
> Naw, actually he said that jokingly & laughed as he helped me carry it to my wood working shed. I told him I could be one of those wives that buys those thousand dollar purses or jewelry. I told him that he's lucky. He agreed wholeheartedly!


He is lucky tell him!!! I "USED TO" have one of those wives that bought all of that expensive purses and jewelry!!! Some were down payments for houses in some people's lives. If he ever gives you any grief you are more than welcome to have him talk to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Bark certainly looks like it could be Burr Oak. See if you can find an old acorn. They are rather big - bigger than post oaks and have a distinctive cap - kinda spiky - i.e. the reason for the name Burr Oak.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I thought this place was "Wood Hoarding Anonymous"

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Well I collect wood so in a way I am a wood hoarder

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## djg

Hi, my name is Dan and I'm a Wood Hoarder.

Just thought I'd start the meeting off  .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jolie0708

Mr. Peet said:


> Something does not click, is that the 'Burr oak'? I could not see any rays when I enlarger the picture, or is this from an ash or hickory or something else? I'm looking for some 'Burr oak', _Quercus macrocarpa_, burl to make a few reference samples from.


@Mr. Peet what do you mean by rays? When u enlarge? Still learning. Thank you!


----------



## Jolie0708

aag562 said:


> He is lucky tell him!!! I "USED TO" have one of those wives that bought all of that expensive purses and jewelry!!! Some were down payments for houses in some people's lives. If he ever gives you any grief you are more than welcome to have him talk to me.


He loved your comment!  Cracked him up! He started laughing said "we gunna have to buy a storage shed for your wood"!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Hello my name is Frank and I used to be a wood hoarder... Well to be honest I still have a little issue... but I'm a whole lot better now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jolie0708

Mike Hill said:


> Bark certainly looks like it could be Burr Oak. See if you can find an old acorn. They are rather big - bigger than post oaks and have a distinctive cap - kinda spiky - i.e. the reason for the name Burr Oak.


We have a ton of bur oaks on our place, and those acorns everywhere. But I didn't think to look at the leaves, but I believe it was part of the tree that fell in creek & part over our fence. Along with tons of Hackberry's. As soon as the dew lifts I'll be out there taking a better pic & looking for the leaves, that'll tell me exactly whether it is or not. I know those leaves all to well. I've planted acorns and started trees from them.


----------



## Jolie0708

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Hello my name is Frank and I used to be a wood hoarder... Well to be honest I still have a little issue... but I'm a whole lot better now!
> 
> View attachment 205822
> 
> View attachment 205823
> 
> View attachment 205824
> 
> View attachment 205825


Hi frank! Welcome to the group! Nice slabs there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Jolie0708 said:


> Hi frank! Welcome to the group! Nice slabs there!


I just showed mostly what dont fit in my 30 ft long shed... by the way, is anyone looking for a wood hoarding sponsor....?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

To help - to jolt you into the reality of their lives, let's peak into the latest Wood Hoarders Anonymous (WHA) meeting. Shhhh - they are already in progress

Leader: ........recover from hoarding wood. The only requirement for membership is a desire to set yourself free from the bondage of hoarding wood and buying needless tools. There are no dues or fees for WHA membership; we are self-supporting through our own contributions. Our primary purpose is to stay true to avoiding the pitfalls of hoarding wood and helping other POTENTIAL addicts to achieve freedom.

Leader: Now, let us review the 12 Steps

All: The Twelve Steps

1. We admit we were powerless over wood – especially purdy wood.
2. We have come to believe that stopping buying unneeded wood can restore us to sanity.
3. We have made a conscience decision to turn our attention to being better, more productive
citizens.
4. We have made a search of our woodsheds and shops and purged them of offending quantities of
wood.
5. We have admitted to ourselves and to others the wrongs the world has perpetrated in the name
of wood hoarding.
6. We are entirely ready to correct these wrongs in ourselves and others.
7. We humbly ask all we have offended with hoarding wood to forgive us.
8. We have made a list of all persons we have offended and became willing to show them our
dedication to our cure.
9. We will make works of our wood for such people wherever possible, except when to do so would cause
them harmful heartache.
10. We will continue to take inventory of our woodsheds and shops and promptly unsubscribe to that
dastardly seductive forum – Woodbarter.
11. We will seek through sheer willpower to carry out, to the best of our ability, the conversion of
people ignorant of the dangers of wood hoarding.
12. Having had an awakening to the dangers of hoarding wood, we will carry this message to all
peoples - "Be at one with your empty shelves!"

Leader: Now for share time - Who wants to be first - Step up to the podium

Little Mikey: Hi, my name is Little Mikey

All: Hi Little Mikey

Little Mikey: I am a hoarder of purdy wood!

All: (Clapping and cheering) You go man.....We feel your pain....Tell it like it is.......

Little Mikey: I like….love….no…..cannot lie…..lust after purdy wood

All: (Lots of clapping, hooting, and boot stomping)

Little Mikey: I don't try to hide my fault – I get much satisfaction from it.

All: (Now an ear shattering standing ovation)

Little Mikey: But I have to confess two failings.

All: (near silence) (in a hushed, serious tone) Bring it on Brotha'

Little Mikey: I have failed in my duty as the man of the house - my wife likes her house neat, and would rather me buy her nice things (sniff, sniff)

All: (momentary hushed silence while that sinks in and then a slow shaking of drooped heads) We feel your pain. You are powerless against this force. You are 64 years old - you should know the fallacy perpetrated by our forefathers about being "the man of the house." No man is - that state of matter does not exist in this universe! Females have horrendous all-encompassing powers over mere mortal men. IT ISN"T YOUR FAULT!!

Little Mikey: (Now sobbing uncontrollably) but....but....but....that isn't all.

All: (Hushed - silence enough to hear a pin drop - leaning forward to be sure to hear it all)

Little Mikey: I....I.....errrr....I.....ummmmm (clearing throat)

All: Let it out, let it out - free yourself from your baggage.

Little Mikey: I..... I.... (in a barely audible whisper) I like curly koa and walnut crotches best!

All: Huh? We can't hear you - Let it out man! Quit holding it in - cure yourself, unburden your soul!

Little Mikey: I like curly koa and walnut crotches best!- well…(with head lowered and almost inaudible) need to add in ringed gidgee, two-toned amboyna burl, DIW, Texas Ebony……and……..!

All: GASP!!!!!

Little Mikey: Yes, I have failed, I have failed to fulfill our pledge, have failed to be a real man - a real man who likes empty shelves - I am ashamed!!!

All: (stunned silence)

Little Mikey: (now with tears streaming down, head hanging low) I am so ashamed, (sob, sob) I don't know what has gotten into me. I'm a big guy, I'm a strong guy, raised by a great family with the knowledge of self-control. What happened! It just started with one peek at a purdy piece of wood - I didn't think anything about it at the time. (sniff, sniff) I wasn’t in control of my emotions and took more peeks. I convinced myself, that just this one time I can fight it, I am stronger than purdy wood. (Sob, blowing nose on a bandana) I found out I wasn't strong enough to resist! I fell into the spell of all that purdy, burly, sinewy, glowing cellulose goodness and bought all I could see (now crying like a baby) Forgive me (more crying) Help me--- help me to become a real man again. At least I didn't do ugly wood or .....or..... or....I'm scared.....do I dare say the words.........metal.

All: (another big gasp, and another stunned silence - that is until two recovering WHA members fell out and had to be put on an ambulance - overcome with painful emotion)

Little Mikey: What can I do?

Leader: I speak for all here. The unneeded tool buying is forgivable and with dogged determination can be overcome, but officially, we don't see the reason why. Buying and hoarding purdy wood is another thing altogether. It’s a deep hole with steep sides and It can get you into big trouble. Although not original, and not the "real' cowboy way, tools are just an embellishment, not an abomination - the same goes for sandpaper and finishes. But I have to admit, we all sighed a collective sigh of relief when you said you didn't do metals or that four letter word (well actually eight) ugly wood. We don't usually allow it to be said in our meetings. Too much pain, too much guilt, you can come back from tools, but not many have come back from purdy wood without shock treatments. Shock treatments are sad, because, yes you do forget about purdy woods, but then you also forget about some of the real joys in life such as brisket, maple syrup, truffles, smokey ribs, fatties, but most shocking even cookie dough sundaes!

All: (reverential and soul-searching silence)

Little Mikey: I swear from the top of my gray head, to the tip of my gnarled thick, yellow nailed toes - I swear to never let purdy wood and tools take over my life again!

All: (Wild clapping and slaps on the backs) Hoo Rah

Leader: Now as we finish up our meeting lets us take a moment of silence to remember the two that had to be taken to the hospital at the mere mention of the four-letter (eight letter) word.

All: (silence)

Leader: As always at the close of the meeting - lets us recite the WHA Motto - so that it can be fresh on our minds as we go through those doors into the cruel, real world, the world that wants sterile surroundings and……. Oh it’s so hard to say………overseas made plastic and press board!!!!

All: (solemnly) Life is too short for wood hoarding. One thing you won't find on our shelves is old, unloved wood! Hoarding purdy wood is not so much as a state of mind – but a sickness. Addictions to purdy wood are usually formed early in life and the victims, often don’t recover. The worst offenders are the late bloomers – the ones who start hoarding later in life and have to rush to fill their wanton obsession before they get too old. There is not much hope for them. The aroma of freshly cut wood generates rapture akin to a lover's kiss. Next to music there is nothing that lifts the spirits and strengthens the soul more than a purdy piece of wood. It can only truly be purdy wood if it walks the thin line just this side of losing one’s sole: damning the eyes that see it and defying the hands to caress it. Some say to be wary of the passion inspired by purdy wood. Some say it is the "Bain of Existence." It is not - it is far more than merely that. YES, it is not something to trifle with – it’s merciless in it’s seduction and entrapment . Yes, It is good solid AMERICAN (and exotic) wood, born in the soils of our forefathers. If you can't stand the heat, stay off of Woodbarter. Be at one with your shelves. If you are what you buy, and you buy purdy wood, you are …….well, we don’t know what you are……you might be a Texan, or an Islander, or even a redneck – let those monikers define you – don’t let the purdy wood sirens ensnare you with their wiles.

*Disclaimer *- Of course this is pure unadulterated fiction – no one wants to be cured – even if there is someone in our lives that don’t understand the lure. The real purpose of this post is to try to dissuade others from buying purdy wood – so that Little Mikey can buy it all! You know who you are!

Reactions: Great Post 4 | Funny 10 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jolie0708 said:


> @Mr. Peet what do you mean by rays? When u enlarge? Still learning. Thank you!


When I enlarged the picture, it does not enlarge enough to display any rays. Most oaks have thick rays (contrast strips that radiate from the pith toward the bark. Some go a long way, some just part of the way. Flatsawn, endgrain.


----------



## Barb

Mike Hill said:


> To help - to jolt you into the reality of their lives, let's peak into the latest Wood Hoarders Anonymous (WHA) meeting. Shhhh - they are already in progress
> 
> Leader: ........recover from hoarding wood. The only requirement for membership is a desire to set yourself free from the bondage of hoarding wood and buying needless tools. There are no dues or fees for WHA membership; we are self-supporting through our own contributions. Our primary purpose is to stay true to avoiding the pitfalls of hoarding wood and helping other POTENTIAL addicts to achieve freedom.
> 
> Leader: Now, let us review the 12 Steps
> 
> All: The Twelve Steps
> 
> 1. We admit we were powerless over wood – especially purdy wood.
> 2. We have come to believe that stopping buying unneeded wood can restore us to sanity.
> 3. We have made a conscience decision to turn our attention to being better, more productive
> citizens.
> 4. We have made a search of our woodsheds and shops and purged them of offending quantities of
> wood.
> 5. We have admitted to ourselves and to others the wrongs the world has perpetrated in the name
> of wood hoarding.
> 6. We are entirely ready to correct these wrongs in ourselves and others.
> 7. We humbly ask all we have offended with hoarding wood to forgive us.
> 8. We have made a list of all persons we have offended and became willing to show them our
> dedication to our cure.
> 9. We will make works of for such people wherever possible, except when to do so would cause
> them harmful heartache.
> 10. We will continue to take inventory of our woodsheds and shops and promptly unsubscribe to that
> dastardly seductive forum – Woodbarter.
> 11. We will seek through sheer willpower to carry out, to the best of our ability, the conversion of
> people ignorant of the dangers of wood hoarding.
> 12. Having had an awakening to the dangers of hoarding wood, we will carry this message to all
> peoples - "Be at one with your empty shelves!"
> 
> Leader: Now for share time - Who wants to be first - Step up to the podium
> 
> Little Mikey: Hi, my name is Little Mikey
> 
> All: Hi Little Mikey
> 
> Little Mikey: I am a hoarder of purdy wood!
> 
> All: (Clapping and cheering) You go man.....We feel your pain....Tell it like it is.......
> 
> Little Mikey: I like….love….no…..cannot lie…..lust after purdy wood
> 
> All: (Lots of clapping, hooting, and boot stomping)
> 
> Little Mikey: I don't try to hide my fault – I get much satisfaction from it.
> 
> All: (Now an ear shattering standing ovation)
> 
> Little Mikey: But I have to confess two failings.
> 
> All: (near silence) (in a hushed, serious tone) Bring it on Brotha'
> 
> Little Mikey: I have failed in my duty as the man of the house - my wife likes her house neat, and would rather me buy her nice things (sniff, sniff)
> 
> All: (momentary hushed silence while that sinks in and then a slow shaking of drooped heads) We feel your pain. You are powerless against this force. You are 64 years old - you should know the fallacy perpetrated by our forefathers about being "the man of the house." No man is - that state of matter does not exist in this universe! Females have horrendous all-encompassing powers over mere mortal men. IT ISN"T YOUR FAULT!!
> 
> Little Mikey: (Now sobbing uncontrollably) but....but....but....that isn't all.
> 
> All: (Hushed - silence enough to hear a pin drop - leaning forward to be sure to hear it all)
> 
> Little Mikey: I....I.....errrr....I.....ummmmm (clearing throat)
> 
> All: Let it out, let it out - free yourself from your baggage.
> 
> Little Mikey: I..... I.... (in a barely audible whisper) I like curly koa and walnut crotches best!
> 
> All: Huh? We can't hear you - Let it out man! Quit holding it in - cure yourself, unburden your soul!
> 
> Little Mikey: I like curly koa and walnut crotches best!- well…(with head lowered and almost inaudible) need to add in ringed gidgee, two-toned amboyna burl, DIW, Texas Ebony……and……..!
> 
> All: GASP!!!!!
> 
> Little Mikey: Yes, I have failed, I have failed to fulfill our pledge, have failed to be a real man - a real man who likes empty shelves - I am ashamed!!!
> 
> All: (stunned silence)
> 
> Little Mikey: (now with tears streaming down, head hanging low) I am so ashamed, (sob, sob) I don't know what has gotten into me. I'm a big guy, I'm a strong guy, raised by a great family with the knowledge of self-control. What happened! It just started with one peak at a purdy piece of wood - I didn't think anything about it at the time. (sniff, sniff) I wasn’t in control of my emotions and took more peaks. I convinced myself, that just this one time I can fight it, I am stronger than purdy wood. (Sob, blowing nose on a bandana) I found out I wasn't strong enough to resist! I fell into the spell of all that purdy, burly, sinewy, glowing cellulose goodness and bought all I could see (now crying like a baby) Forgive me (more crying) Help me--- help me to become a real man again. At least I didn't do ugly wood or .....or..... or....I'm scared.....do I dare say the words.........metal.
> 
> All: (another big gasp, and another stunned silence - that is until two recovering WHA members fell out and had to be put on an ambulance - overcome with painful emotion)
> 
> Little Mikey: What can I do?
> 
> Leader: I speak for all here. The unneeded tool buying is forgivable and with dogged determination can be overcome, but officially, we don't see the reason why. Buying and hoarding purdy wood is another thing altogether. It’s a deep hole with steep sides and It can get you into big trouble. Although not original, and not the "real' cowboy way, tools are just an embellishment, not an abomination - the same goes for sandpaper and finishes. But I have to admit, we all sighed a collective sigh of relief when you said you didn't do metals or that four letter word (well actually eight) ugly wood. We don't usually allow it to be said in our meetings. Too much pain, too much guilt, you can come back from tools, but not many have come back from purdy wood without shock treatments. Shock treatments are sad, because, yes you do forget about purdy woods, but then you also forget about some of the real joys in life such as brisket, maple syrup, truffles, smokey ribs, fatties, but most shocking even cookie dough sundaes!
> 
> All: (reverential and soul-searching silence)
> 
> Little Mikey: I swear from the top of my gray head, to the tip of my gnarled thick, yellow nailed toes - I swear to never let purdy wood and tools take over my life again!
> 
> All: (Wild clapping and slaps on the backs) Hoo Rah
> 
> Leader: Now as we finish up our meeting lets us take a moment of silence to remember the two that had to be taken to the hospital at the mere mention of the four-letter (eight letter) word.
> 
> All: (silence)
> 
> Leader: As always at the close of the meeting - lets us recited the WHA Motto - so that it can be fresh on our minds as we go through those doors into the cruel, real world, the world that wants sterile surroundings and……. Oh it’s so hard to say………overseas made plastic!!!!
> 
> All: (solemnly) Life is too short for wood hoarding. One thing you won't find on our shelves is old, unloved wood! Hoarding purdy wood is not so much as a state of mind – but a sickness. Addictions to purdy wood are usually formed early in life and the victims, often don’t recover. The worst offenders are the late bloomers – the ones who start hoarding later in life and have to rush to fill their wanton obsession before they get too old. There is not much hope for them. The aroma of freshly cut wood generates rapture akin to a lover's kiss. Next to music there is nothing that lifts the spirits and strengthens the soul more than a purdy piece of wood. It can only truly be purdy wood if it walks the thin line just this side of losing one’s sole: damning the eyes that see it and defying the hands to caress it. Some say to be wary of the passion inspired by purdy wood. Some say it is the "Bain of Existence." It is not - it is far more than merely that. YES, it is not something to trifle with – it’s merciless in it’s seduction and entrapment . Yes, It is good solid AMERICAN (and exotic) wood, born in the soils of our forefathers. If you can't stand the heat, stay off of Woodbarter. Be at one with your shelves. If you are what you buy, and you buy purdy wood, you are …….well, we don’t know what you are……you might be a Texan, or an Islander, or even a redneck – let those monikers define you – don’t let the purdy wood sirens ensnare you with their wiles.
> 
> *Disclaimer *- Of course this is pure unadulterated fiction – no one wants to be cured – even if there is someone in our lives that don’t understand the lure. The real purpose of this post is to try to dissuade others from buying purdy wood – so that Little Mikey can buy it all!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man

Our storyteller, Mike, has really laid out this sickness in a manner which can be clearly understood! Thanks for elucidating that which most of us are probably aware of already... Chuck

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jolie0708

Mike Hill said:


> To help - to jolt you into the reality of their lives, let's peak into the latest Wood Hoarders Anonymous (WHA) meeting. Shhhh - they are already in progress
> 
> Leader: ........recover from hoarding wood. The only requirement for membership is a desire to set yourself free from the bondage of hoarding wood and buying needless tools. There are no dues or fees for WHA membership; we are self-supporting through our own contributions. Our primary purpose is to stay true to avoiding the pitfalls of hoarding wood and helping other POTENTIAL addicts to achieve freedom.
> 
> Leader: Now, let us review the 12 Steps
> 
> All: The Twelve Steps
> 
> 1. We admit we were powerless over wood – especially purdy wood.
> 2. We have come to believe that stopping buying unneeded wood can restore us to sanity.
> 3. We have made a conscience decision to turn our attention to being better, more productive
> citizens.
> 4. We have made a search of our woodsheds and shops and purged them of offending quantities of
> wood.
> 5. We have admitted to ourselves and to others the wrongs the world has perpetrated in the name
> of wood hoarding.
> 6. We are entirely ready to correct these wrongs in ourselves and others.
> 7. We humbly ask all we have offended with hoarding wood to forgive us.
> 8. We have made a list of all persons we have offended and became willing to show them our
> dedication to our cure.
> 9. We will make works of our wood for such people wherever possible, except when to do so would cause
> them harmful heartache.
> 10. We will continue to take inventory of our woodsheds and shops and promptly unsubscribe to that
> dastardly seductive forum – Woodbarter.
> 11. We will seek through sheer willpower to carry out, to the best of our ability, the conversion of
> people ignorant of the dangers of wood hoarding.
> 12. Having had an awakening to the dangers of hoarding wood, we will carry this message to all
> peoples - "Be at one with your empty shelves!"
> 
> Leader: Now for share time - Who wants to be first - Step up to the podium
> 
> Little Mikey: Hi, my name is Little Mikey
> 
> All: Hi Little Mikey
> 
> Little Mikey: I am a hoarder of purdy wood!
> 
> All: (Clapping and cheering) You go man.....We feel your pain....Tell it like it is.......
> 
> Little Mikey: I like….love….no…..cannot lie…..lust after purdy wood
> 
> All: (Lots of clapping, hooting, and boot stomping)
> 
> Little Mikey: I don't try to hide my fault – I get much satisfaction from it.
> 
> All: (Now an ear shattering standing ovation)
> 
> Little Mikey: But I have to confess two failings.
> 
> All: (near silence) (in a hushed, serious tone) Bring it on Brotha'
> 
> Little Mikey: I have failed in my duty as the man of the house - my wife likes her house neat, and would rather me buy her nice things (sniff, sniff)
> 
> All: (momentary hushed silence while that sinks in and then a slow shaking of drooped heads) We feel your pain. You are powerless against this force. You are 64 years old - you should know the fallacy perpetrated by our forefathers about being "the man of the house." No man is - that state of matter does not exist in this universe! Females have horrendous all-encompassing powers over mere mortal men. IT ISN"T YOUR FAULT!!
> 
> Little Mikey: (Now sobbing uncontrollably) but....but....but....that isn't all.
> 
> All: (Hushed - silence enough to hear a pin drop - leaning forward to be sure to hear it all)
> 
> Little Mikey: I....I.....errrr....I.....ummmmm (clearing throat)
> 
> All: Let it out, let it out - free yourself from your baggage.
> 
> Little Mikey: I..... I.... (in a barely audible whisper) I like curly koa and walnut crotches best!
> 
> All: Huh? We can't hear you - Let it out man! Quit holding it in - cure yourself, unburden your soul!
> 
> Little Mikey: I like curly koa and walnut crotches best!- well…(with head lowered and almost inaudible) need to add in ringed gidgee, two-toned amboyna burl, DIW, Texas Ebony……and……..!
> 
> All: GASP!!!!!
> 
> Little Mikey: Yes, I have failed, I have failed to fulfill our pledge, have failed to be a real man - a real man who likes empty shelves - I am ashamed!!!
> 
> All: (stunned silence)
> 
> Little Mikey: (now with tears streaming down, head hanging low) I am so ashamed, (sob, sob) I don't know what has gotten into me. I'm a big guy, I'm a strong guy, raised by a great family with the knowledge of self-control. What happened! It just started with one peek at a purdy piece of wood - I didn't think anything about it at the time. (sniff, sniff) I wasn’t in control of my emotions and took more peeks. I convinced myself, that just this one time I can fight it, I am stronger than purdy wood. (Sob, blowing nose on a bandana) I found out I wasn't strong enough to resist! I fell into the spell of all that purdy, burly, sinewy, glowing cellulose goodness and bought all I could see (now crying like a baby) Forgive me (more crying) Help me--- help me to become a real man again. At least I didn't do ugly wood or .....or..... or....I'm scared.....do I dare say the words.........metal.
> 
> All: (another big gasp, and another stunned silence - that is until two recovering WHA members fell out and had to be put on an ambulance - overcome with painful emotion)
> 
> Little Mikey: What can I do?
> 
> Leader: I speak for all here. The unneeded tool buying is forgivable and with dogged determination can be overcome, but officially, we don't see the reason why. Buying and hoarding purdy wood is another thing altogether. It’s a deep hole with steep sides and It can get you into big trouble. Although not original, and not the "real' cowboy way, tools are just an embellishment, not an abomination - the same goes for sandpaper and finishes. But I have to admit, we all sighed a collective sigh of relief when you said you didn't do metals or that four letter word (well actually eight) ugly wood. We don't usually allow it to be said in our meetings. Too much pain, too much guilt, you can come back from tools, but not many have come back from purdy wood without shock treatments. Shock treatments are sad, because, yes you do forget about purdy woods, but then you also forget about some of the real joys in life such as brisket, maple syrup, truffles, smokey ribs, fatties, but most shocking even cookie dough sundaes!
> 
> All: (reverential and soul-searching silence)
> 
> Little Mikey: I swear from the top of my gray head, to the tip of my gnarled thick, yellow nailed toes - I swear to never let purdy wood and tools take over my life again!
> 
> All: (Wild clapping and slaps on the backs) Hoo Rah
> 
> Leader: Now as we finish up our meeting lets us take a moment of silence to remember the two that had to be taken to the hospital at the mere mention of the four-letter (eight letter) word.
> 
> All: (silence)
> 
> Leader: As always at the close of the meeting - lets us recite the WHA Motto - so that it can be fresh on our minds as we go through those doors into the cruel, real world, the world that wants sterile surroundings and……. Oh it’s so hard to say………overseas made plastic and press board!!!!
> 
> All: (solemnly) Life is too short for wood hoarding. One thing you won't find on our shelves is old, unloved wood! Hoarding purdy wood is not so much as a state of mind – but a sickness. Addictions to purdy wood are usually formed early in life and the victims, often don’t recover. The worst offenders are the late bloomers – the ones who start hoarding later in life and have to rush to fill their wanton obsession before they get too old. There is not much hope for them. The aroma of freshly cut wood generates rapture akin to a lover's kiss. Next to music there is nothing that lifts the spirits and strengthens the soul more than a purdy piece of wood. It can only truly be purdy wood if it walks the thin line just this side of losing one’s sole: damning the eyes that see it and defying the hands to caress it. Some say to be wary of the passion inspired by purdy wood. Some say it is the "Bain of Existence." It is not - it is far more than merely that. YES, it is not something to trifle with – it’s merciless in it’s seduction and entrapment . Yes, It is good solid AMERICAN (and exotic) wood, born in the soils of our forefathers. If you can't stand the heat, stay off of Woodbarter. Be at one with your shelves. If you are what you buy, and you buy purdy wood, you are …….well, we don’t know what you are……you might be a Texan, or an Islander, or even a redneck – let those monikers define you – don’t let the purdy wood sirens ensnare you with their wiles.
> 
> *Disclaimer *- Of course this is pure unadulterated fiction – no one wants to be cured – even if there is someone in our lives that don’t understand the lure. The real purpose of this post is to try to dissuade others from buying purdy wood – so that Little Mikey can buy it all! You know who you are!


----------



## Jolie0708

Leaves from fallen tree


----------



## Jolie0708

I did follow into the creek where it fell from and I think it is a old sick bur oak, that was just one limb


----------



## Jolie0708

A piece of the wood where u can see the "unaffected" part.


----------



## tmar

My name is Tony, I am a wood hoarder...Some of it here

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

tmar said:


> My name is Tony, I am a wood hoarder...Some of it hereView attachment 205833


Ah yes, I've seen this before but with books. Who ya gonna call?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hi, I'm Eric. I'm not a hoarder! And I know this because I've looked at some of y'alls stashes. Yep, I'm not a hoarder

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Gdurfey

djg said:


> Hi, my name is Dan and I'm a Wood Hoarder.
> 
> Just thought I'd start the meeting off  .


Thought the exact same thing!!!! Good one!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Hi! My name is Barry, I am a wood hoarder (my wife said I had to admit that)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Barb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hi, I'm Eric. I'm not a hoarder! And I know this because I've looked at some of y'alls stashes. Yep, I'm not a hoarder


I'm in agreement with you Eric! Yup, not a hoader! :)


----------



## Don Ratcliff

You guys are nuts, I consider myself a liberator of fine future wood art. I'm not a hoarder I'm a collector

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

You know the first step is accepting that you are a hoarder (raising my hand unofficially). There is an invisible sign up list floating around in the forum if you want to partake in the meeting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jolie0708

Don Ratcliff said:


> You guys are nuts, I consider myself a liberator of fine future wood art. I'm not a hoarder I'm a collector
> 
> View attachment 205848


All this time, I was thinking Groups are for quitters, no way I'm quitting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> To help - to jolt you into the reality of their lives, let's peak into the latest Wood Hoarders Anonymous (WHA) meeting. Shhhh - they are already in progress
> 
> Leader: ........recover from hoarding wood. The only requirement for membership is a desire to set yourself free from the bondage of hoarding wood and buying needless tools. There are no dues or fees for WHA membership; we are self-supporting through our own contributions. Our primary purpose is to stay true to avoiding the pitfalls of hoarding wood and helping other POTENTIAL addicts to achieve freedom.
> 
> Leader: Now, let us review the 12 Steps
> 
> All: The Twelve Steps
> 
> 1. We admit we were powerless over wood – especially purdy wood.
> 2. We have come to believe that stopping buying unneeded wood can restore us to sanity.
> 3. We have made a conscience decision to turn our attention to being better, more productive
> citizens.
> 4. We have made a search of our woodsheds and shops and purged them of offending quantities of
> wood.
> 5. We have admitted to ourselves and to others the wrongs the world has perpetrated in the name
> of wood hoarding.
> 6. We are entirely ready to correct these wrongs in ourselves and others.
> 7. We humbly ask all we have offended with hoarding wood to forgive us.
> 8. We have made a list of all persons we have offended and became willing to show them our
> dedication to our cure.
> 9. We will make works of our wood for such people wherever possible, except when to do so would cause
> them harmful heartache.
> 10. We will continue to take inventory of our woodsheds and shops and promptly unsubscribe to that
> dastardly seductive forum – Woodbarter.
> 11. We will seek through sheer willpower to carry out, to the best of our ability, the conversion of
> people ignorant of the dangers of wood hoarding.
> 12. Having had an awakening to the dangers of hoarding wood, we will carry this message to all
> peoples - "Be at one with your empty shelves!"
> 
> Leader: Now for share time - Who wants to be first - Step up to the podium
> 
> Little Mikey: Hi, my name is Little Mikey
> 
> All: Hi Little Mikey
> 
> Little Mikey: I am a hoarder of purdy wood!
> 
> All: (Clapping and cheering) You go man.....We feel your pain....Tell it like it is.......
> 
> Little Mikey: I like….love….no…..cannot lie…..lust after purdy wood
> 
> All: (Lots of clapping, hooting, and boot stomping)
> 
> Little Mikey: I don't try to hide my fault – I get much satisfaction from it.
> 
> All: (Now an ear shattering standing ovation)
> 
> Little Mikey: But I have to confess two failings.
> 
> All: (near silence) (in a hushed, serious tone) Bring it on Brotha'
> 
> Little Mikey: I have failed in my duty as the man of the house - my wife likes her house neat, and would rather me buy her nice things (sniff, sniff)
> 
> All: (momentary hushed silence while that sinks in and then a slow shaking of drooped heads) We feel your pain. You are powerless against this force. You are 64 years old - you should know the fallacy perpetrated by our forefathers about being "the man of the house." No man is - that state of matter does not exist in this universe! Females have horrendous all-encompassing powers over mere mortal men. IT ISN"T YOUR FAULT!!
> 
> Little Mikey: (Now sobbing uncontrollably) but....but....but....that isn't all.
> 
> All: (Hushed - silence enough to hear a pin drop - leaning forward to be sure to hear it all)
> 
> Little Mikey: I....I.....errrr....I.....ummmmm (clearing throat)
> 
> All: Let it out, let it out - free yourself from your baggage.
> 
> Little Mikey: I..... I.... (in a barely audible whisper) I like curly koa and walnut crotches best!
> 
> All: Huh? We can't hear you - Let it out man! Quit holding it in - cure yourself, unburden your soul!
> 
> Little Mikey: I like curly koa and walnut crotches best!- well…(with head lowered and almost inaudible) need to add in ringed gidgee, two-toned amboyna burl, DIW, Texas Ebony……and……..!
> 
> All: GASP!!!!!
> 
> Little Mikey: Yes, I have failed, I have failed to fulfill our pledge, have failed to be a real man - a real man who likes empty shelves - I am ashamed!!!
> 
> All: (stunned silence)
> 
> Little Mikey: (now with tears streaming down, head hanging low) I am so ashamed, (sob, sob) I don't know what has gotten into me. I'm a big guy, I'm a strong guy, raised by a great family with the knowledge of self-control. What happened! It just started with one peek at a purdy piece of wood - I didn't think anything about it at the time. (sniff, sniff) I wasn’t in control of my emotions and took more peeks. I convinced myself, that just this one time I can fight it, I am stronger than purdy wood. (Sob, blowing nose on a bandana) I found out I wasn't strong enough to resist! I fell into the spell of all that purdy, burly, sinewy, glowing cellulose goodness and bought all I could see (now crying like a baby) Forgive me (more crying) Help me--- help me to become a real man again. At least I didn't do ugly wood or .....or..... or....I'm scared.....do I dare say the words.........metal.
> 
> All: (another big gasp, and another stunned silence - that is until two recovering WHA members fell out and had to be put on an ambulance - overcome with painful emotion)
> 
> Little Mikey: What can I do?
> 
> Leader: I speak for all here. The unneeded tool buying is forgivable and with dogged determination can be overcome, but officially, we don't see the reason why. Buying and hoarding purdy wood is another thing altogether. It’s a deep hole with steep sides and It can get you into big trouble. Although not original, and not the "real' cowboy way, tools are just an embellishment, not an abomination - the same goes for sandpaper and finishes. But I have to admit, we all sighed a collective sigh of relief when you said you didn't do metals or that four letter word (well actually eight) ugly wood. We don't usually allow it to be said in our meetings. Too much pain, too much guilt, you can come back from tools, but not many have come back from purdy wood without shock treatments. Shock treatments are sad, because, yes you do forget about purdy woods, but then you also forget about some of the real joys in life such as brisket, maple syrup, truffles, smokey ribs, fatties, but most shocking even cookie dough sundaes!
> 
> All: (reverential and soul-searching silence)
> 
> Little Mikey: I swear from the top of my gray head, to the tip of my gnarled thick, yellow nailed toes - I swear to never let purdy wood and tools take over my life again!
> 
> All: (Wild clapping and slaps on the backs) Hoo Rah
> 
> Leader: Now as we finish up our meeting lets us take a moment of silence to remember the two that had to be taken to the hospital at the mere mention of the four-letter (eight letter) word.
> 
> All: (silence)
> 
> Leader: As always at the close of the meeting - lets us recite the WHA Motto - so that it can be fresh on our minds as we go through those doors into the cruel, real world, the world that wants sterile surroundings and……. Oh it’s so hard to say………overseas made plastic and press board!!!!
> 
> All: (solemnly) Life is too short for wood hoarding. One thing you won't find on our shelves is old, unloved wood! Hoarding purdy wood is not so much as a state of mind – but a sickness. Addictions to purdy wood are usually formed early in life and the victims, often don’t recover. The worst offenders are the late bloomers – the ones who start hoarding later in life and have to rush to fill their wanton obsession before they get too old. There is not much hope for them. The aroma of freshly cut wood generates rapture akin to a lover's kiss. Next to music there is nothing that lifts the spirits and strengthens the soul more than a purdy piece of wood. It can only truly be purdy wood if it walks the thin line just this side of losing one’s sole: damning the eyes that see it and defying the hands to caress it. Some say to be wary of the passion inspired by purdy wood. Some say it is the "Bain of Existence." It is not - it is far more than merely that. YES, it is not something to trifle with – it’s merciless in it’s seduction and entrapment . Yes, It is good solid AMERICAN (and exotic) wood, born in the soils of our forefathers. If you can't stand the heat, stay off of Woodbarter. Be at one with your shelves. If you are what you buy, and you buy purdy wood, you are …….well, we don’t know what you are……you might be a Texan, or an Islander, or even a redneck – let those monikers define you – don’t let the purdy wood sirens ensnare you with their wiles.
> 
> *Disclaimer *- Of course this is pure unadulterated fiction – no one wants to be cured – even if there is someone in our lives that don’t understand the lure. The real purpose of this post is to try to dissuade others from buying purdy wood – so that Little Mikey can buy it all! You know who you are!


One of the best posts I have ever read!

My name is Tony. I am a wood hoarder and have no problem admitting it. Every single person on this forum is as well, we all know it. Quick fighting and lean into it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Speak for yourself there short stuff! I sell most of mine so I'm not. Now if I get a new place where I have more storage space, then I'll revisit the hoarding diagnosis

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Speak for yourself there short stuff! I sell most of mine so I'm not. Now if I get a new place where I have more storage space, then I'll revisit the hoarding diagnosis


Dumb Yankee.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Don Ratcliff said:


> You guys are nuts, I consider myself a liberator of fine future wood art. I'm not a hoarder I'm a collector
> 
> View attachment 205848


Ok.


Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hi, I'm Eric. I'm not a hoarder! And I know this because I've looked at some of y'alls stashes. Yep, I'm not a hoarder


I think we can all agree to keep this meeting private. You two can talk freely now you are among friends-ish  . We wont force a vote by the spouses.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

You know you're among peers when you admit to and post pictures of it and the emoticons are not :heart:sincere or  but are eyecandy 

 and way cool

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Those lines are the rays.
PS: for some reason other replies didn't show at the time I commented *my bad*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg

Mike Hill said:


> To help - to jolt you into the reality of their lives, let's peak into the latest Wood Hoarders Anonymous (WHA) meeting. Shhhh - they are already in progress
> 
> Leader: ........recover from hoarding wood. The only requirement for membership is a desire to set yourself free from the bondage of hoarding wood and buying needless tools. There are no dues or fees for WHA membership; we are self-supporting through our own contributions. Our primary purpose is to stay true to avoiding the pitfalls of hoarding wood and helping other POTENTIAL addicts to achieve freedom.
> 
> Leader: Now, let us review the 12 Steps .......


Too many steps. I just remain a hoarder. Besides I have to go outside today before the rain comes in and process some Mulberry and Cherry I scrounged from the log yard yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## djg

Jolie0708 said:


> Leaves from fallen tree
> 
> View attachment 205830


Top leaf looks like R. Oak. The rest look like W. Oak. So you're probably right about being Bur Oak.

You start your own trees? Just stick the nut in the ground?


----------



## Mike Hill

djg said:


> You start your own trees? Just stick the nut in the ground?


I gots trained squirrels around there that do it for me. Don't have an oak on the place and the only close oak is a willow oak the neighbor has. But each spring I get to pull up red, white, bur, and chinquapin oak seeklings from my pots. Get ya some trained squirrels - matter of fact - you can have all of mine - all ya gotta do is come down and take them away ----- way away!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jolie0708

djg said:


> Top leaf looks like R. Oak. The rest look like W. Oak. So you're probably right about being Bur Oak.
> 
> You start your own trees? Just stick the nut in the ground?


I've started several but in buckets or pots so my husband doesn't knock them down with the mower or whatever. My grandmother used to do the same thing with her pecan trees I actually have 2 of her trees that she started in her flower bed. She threw them down on the dirt and pushed them down with her foot. Then whoever wanted a tree later on could have it. All the trees on my family's place where I grew up were started that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jolie0708

Mike Hill said:


> I gots trained squirrels around there that do it for me. Don't have an oak on the place and the only close oak is a willow oak the neighbor has. But each spring I get to pull up oak seeklings from my pots. Get ya some trained squirrels - matter of fact - you can have all of mine - all ya gotta do is come down and take them away ----- way away!!!!!


We must have some of your squirrels family members here. We have the same thing. One of the trees I have in a pot right now I found growing on top of the ground. Was so weird, just saw a little sapling and it's nut just laying on the ground.


----------



## djg

Mike Hill said:


> I gots trained squirrels around there that do it for me. Don't have an oak on the place and the only close oak is a willow oak the neighbor has. But each spring I get to pull up oak seeklings from my pots. Get ya some trained squirrels - matter of fact - you can have all of mine - all ya gotta do is come down and take them away ----- way away!!!!!


Thank you for your kind offer, but NO THANKS!! I've got enough of them [email protected] critters around and they're partial to peaches. I have to pick mine green if I want to get a few. And now that my pecan tree is starting to produce, I can only watch them disappear. If I didn't live in a residential area, I'd make myself a pot of squirrel stew.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Speak for yourself there short stuff! I sell most of mine so I'm not. Now if I get a new place where I have more storage space, then I'll revisit the hoarding diagnosis


You could always get a new shed for wood storage


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I don't have a place for another one except my front yard and that ain't happening. Can't get one up the hill in the back to put in the woods.


----------



## Lou Currier

@Nature Man posted this in 2014....who eles has that piece of wood that they just can’t seem to part with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> @Nature Man posted this in 2014....who eles has that piece of wood that they just can’t seem to part with


I've got a mallee cap that Kevin gave me a few years ago. I don't believe I'll ever cut into it.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> @Nature Man posted this in 2014....who eles has that piece of wood that they just can’t seem to part with


HEY! I didn't know that @Nature Man is Peter Brown. Been subscribed and enjoy his utube videos!!


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> , to the tip of my *gnarled thick, yellow nailed toes *- I swear to never let purdy wood and tools take over my life again!


The WHA story above written by @Mike Hill. Can someone tell me how it ends. When I got to the line, quoted above, my imagination vividly saw those toes and I lost it. Vision blurred and I think I past out. When I came back to full consciousness I couldn't finish reading it

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike Hill

djg said:


> Thank you for your kind offer, but NO THANKS!! I've got enough of them [email protected] critters around and they're partial to peaches. I have to pick mine green if I want to get a few. And now that my pecan tree is starting to produce, I can only watch them disappear. If I didn't live in a residential area, I'd make myself a pot of squirrel stew.


Oh wow! I resemble that remark. I gave up on peaches decades ago. I have a likely 50+ year old pear tree in the back that only year before last did I ever taste a ripe pear from it. I about cried! It probably has 1,000's on it each year. How them critter can gnaw through a black walnut that I can barely crack with a hammer is beyond me. I pick up 5 gallon buckets of gnawed shells every year. They do allow me a few figs though - as long as they aren't the tannish ones (celeste, chicago hardy, and to some extent brown turkey) that ripen earlier. The dark and red and the white ones seem to confuse them some and I get a few until they learn that they want to eat them also. Have not gotten any japanese persimmon either. And then one year I tried growing some Bhut Jolokia pepper in pots on the deck. Well they ate them also. I did not notice any squirrels that had croaked because of the heat. So I surmised that my squirrels were manly man squirrels with .................. Iff'n I wasn't in Midtown, I'd have frequent dishes of squirrel fricassee'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> The WHA story above written by @Mike Hill. Can someone tell me how it ends. When I got to the line, quoted above, my imagination vividly saw those toes and I lost it. Vision blurred and I think I past out. When I came back to full consciousness I couldn't finish reading it


I got a much needed hearty laugh over that!!!!! Got a presentation to do right after lunch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> The WHA story above written by @Mike Hill. Can someone tell me how it ends. When I got to the line, quoted above, my imagination vividly saw those toes and I lost it. Vision blurred and I think I past out. When I came back to full consciousness I couldn't finish reading it


Stoopid mini me you dont ask things like that of him, it's like asking rocky about bees. 14 pages later all you have learned is they fly and make honey and likely had to look up a few obscure words and that's before you just gave up reading it and skipped to the end.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

Don Ratcliff said:


> Stoopid mini me you dont ask things like that of him, it's like asking rocky about bees. 14 pages later all you have learned is they fly and make honey and likely had to look up a few obscure words and that's before you just gave up reading it and skipped to the end.


BUT bigga me I didn't ask of him, I asked of WB and he, that guy, answered. And I wish Rocky would come back and entertain us with his stories

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> BUT bigga me I didn't ask of him, I asked of WB and he, that guy, answered. And I wish Rocky would come back and entertain us with his stories


I guess I quit reading after nasty toenails and you asking for more info. My bad, I could never stay mad at you mini me.

I don't have enough time for them both. If I type in Google "chainsaw" it come back with "do you mean dictionary.com"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm being talked over like I'm not breathing anymore. Little Mikey has sensitive ears!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> I'm being talked over like I'm not breathing anymore. Little Mikey has sensitive ears!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 205916


Seriously......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Then
Hey, I'm being talked over like I'm not breathing anymore. Little Mikey has sensitive ears!!! - Different accent.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> Different accent.


One hillbilly and one redneck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Don Ratcliff said:


> One hillbilly and one redneck?


Which one do you want islander - one comes with banjar music, the other comes with a mullet and some swangin'

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I have a moat and you have a goat is what you're saying?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Hmmm sorta - or maybe I am that goat!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Jolie0708 on behalf of all islanders here on woodbarter I apologize for the part I played. I know better than to allow those southern northern yankees to draw me into a volley of disparage and slander. With that said I will step away and give you your thread back...

Her ya go...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Jolie0708

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Jolie0708 on behalf of all islanders here on woodbarter I apologize for the part I played. I know better than to allow those southern northern yankees to draw me into a volley of disparage and slander. With that said I will step away and give you your thread back...
> 
> Her ya go...
> 
> View attachment 205930


Is ok really! yall are cracking me up

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Jolie0708 on behalf of all islanders here on woodbarter I apologize for the part I played. I know better than to allow those southern northern yankees to draw me into a volley of disparage and slander. With that said I will step away and give you your thread back...
> 
> Her ya go...
> 
> View attachment 205930


 

Stoopid Islander...

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Hill

Those look like burls. Some but not all will have nice looking wood inside.

I don’t “hoard” (such negative connotations), but I do have a nice “collection”. My driveway is a convenient place for stacks— it’s a long driveway. Plus I even built an addition to the shop (9 x 40) to hold slabs for future projects or transactions.
@Tony hasn’t been back yet, so haven’t needed to place cameras.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Hello my name is Frank and I used to be a wood hoarder... Well to be honest I still have a little issue... but I'm a whole lot better now!
> 
> View attachment 205822
> 
> View attachment 205823
> 
> View attachment 205824
> 
> View attachment 205825


First picture, trailer reminded me of a Starcraft RV trailer I converted many moons ago. Second picture, looks like my wheel-barrel tire. Nice stash of wood as well, I tried not to look directly at it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

1965 monitor 18ft camper. Currently sporting about 1500 lb of FBE. Yep, wheelbarrow tire. Was informed she "needed" a wooden wheelbarrow. Tire currently resides in a dark shed... its flower season so I am sure one of these nights it will crawl out and find itself a nice pile of cedar to carry around as a wheelbarrow./ flowerbox.


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Those look like burls. Some but not all will have nice looking wood inside.
> 
> I don’t “hoard” (such negative connotations), but I do have a nice “collection”. My driveway is a convenient place for stacks— it’s a long driveway. Plus I even built an addition to the shop (9 x 40) to hold slabs for future projects or transactions.
> @Tony hasn’t been back yet, so haven’t needed to place cameras.


The key word there is YET Doc!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Tony said:


> The key word there is YET Doc!!


Nice thing about woodbarter. We all get each other's addresses after a while.... btw if you decide to "visit" my yard, dont tell my wife. She may block you in til you load enough wood out of "her" yard.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice thing about woodbarter. We all get each other's addresses after a while.... btw if you decide to "visit" my yard, dont tell my wife. She may block you in til you load enough wood out of "her" yard.


That's exactly what Doc's wife told me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> 1965 monitor 18ft camper. Currently sporting about 1500 lb of FBE. Yep, wheelbarrow tire. Was informed she "needed" a wooden wheelbarrow. Tire currently resides in a dark shed... its flower season so I am sure one of these nights it will crawl out and find itself a nice pile of cedar to carry around as a wheelbarrow./ flowerbox.


My wife wanted a "never-flat" tire on our wheel-barrel, she got it. Had to add a 4"x 4" to the base feet to level it out, made it taller and nicer for me as well. Holds plenty. Nice day here, sun mid forties and most of the snow is gone.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice thing about woodbarter. We all get each other's addresses after a while.... btw if you decide to "visit" my yard, dont tell my wife. She may block you in til you load enough wood out of "her" yard.


Can’t wait to visit! Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nature Man said:


> Can’t wait to visit! Chuck


Lemme know when you are travelling thru Tennessee. I am within site of interstate 40 and an exit ramp. I will look forward to the trailer load of eucalyptus...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Lemme know when you are travelling thru Tennessee. I am within site of interstate 40 and an exit ramp. I will look forward to the trailer load of eucalyptus...


I'll be in Chattanooga in 2022 for the AAW conference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I will try to stay on top of that. Would really like to schedule vacation over that time so I can get to texas while everyone's gone...
Naw. But I do mean to go to the AA meeting. I mean AAW, yeah, that's it... That's about an hour and a half to 2 hours depending which side of chatanooga. I am about central among nashville, chatanooga, and knoxville.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jolie0708

Hey yall! Remember my questions about the burl on my bur oak tree? Well the hubs got a new chain today and I asked him to cut into some of them, and, I can't keep the drool from falling...I'm SHOCKED at the Beauty of this wood, we have no way to process it but a chainsaw into thinner slices, this is only one of them, any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Jolie0708 said:


> Hey yall! Remember my questions about the burl on my bur oak tree? Well the hubs got a new chain today and I asked him to cut into some of them, and, I can't keep the drool from falling...I'm SHOCKED at the Beauty of this wood, we have no way to process it but a chainsaw into thinner slices, this is only one of them, any suggestions?
> View attachment 206339View attachment 206340View attachment 206339View attachment 206340View attachment 206342View attachment 206343


It almost looks like olive wood, but I know better!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

You dont have to just slice it. Now that you have an idea what the grain is doing, you can cut turning blanks (bowl, box, spindle) out of it. Choose your orientation based on this burl and what you think would look neat in your turnings. I cut boards and rough out blanks with my poulan saw all the time. Have to cut more with the tip sometimes to keep the cut from bogging down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708

2feathers Creative Making said:


> You dont have to just slice it. Now that you have an idea what the grain is doing, you can cut turning blanks (bowl, box, spindle) out of it. Choose your orientation based on this burl and what you think would look neat in your turnings


Thank you! I do mainly pens, and learning to do small bowls, so I had him stop at the "Big one"  Plus he just sees it as wood & is redneck as redneck gets so he's not real careful with what he does But I wouldn't trade him for the world!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Jolie0708 said:


> Thank you! I do mainly pens, and learning to do small bowls, so I had him stop at the "Big one"  Plus he just sees it as wood & is redneck as redneck gets so he's not real careful with what he does But I wouldn't trade him for the world!


Have him cut one flat off the tree. Trim either side of the trunk off and you have an immediate bowl blank for green turning. 0 dollars shipping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jolie,

Is any of that wonderful coloration in the heartwood of the normal stems?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

It does kind of look like olive wood based on the color and the grain.

@Jolie0708 - get some cut for flat work. I see some materials for boxes/jewelry box, cutting board, pepper mill, knife handles, etc., etc.

Curious what the surface grain looks like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Mr. Peet said:


> Jolie,
> 
> Is any of that wonderful coloration in the heartwood of the normal stems?


Yes sir some of it is. The rest is kind of to the left or right of the center


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jolie0708 said:


> Yes sir some of it is. The rest is kind of to the left or right of the center


Tag me when you post some flat stock for sale, please & thank you.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jolie0708 said:


> Yes sir some of it is. The rest is kind of to the left or right of the center


Jolie,

Paul and I sent some wood to Madison for the big guys to oggle and your wood most matched the _Fraxinus_ genus, ash group. So your olive comment is not far off, being within the same family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Mr. Peet said:


> Jolie,
> 
> Paul and I sent some wood to Madison for the big guys to oggle and your wood most matched the _Fraxinus_ genus, ash group. So your olive comment is not far off, being within the same family.


Cool


----------

